# Ex pats with a story to tell



## lazydaisy

Please note that this is a notice of general interest, not an advertisement.
My daughter is in her last year of Documentary, Film and TV, a course sponsored by the BBC at the University of Wales. She is looking for ex-pats of any nationality currently living in France (preferably within easy travelling distance of the PO) to take part in a short documentary about the pleasures and pitfalls of relocating. It would be necessary to have a good working knowledge of English, and to be willing to be filmed during interview. There is no payment for taking part, and the crew will not recieve payment. as the documentary is for final exam purposes, not public screening. "Release forms" outlining the limits of publication and confirming your willingness to take part must be signed. There will be a crew of three people recording, filming and interviewing. Interviews can take place in the venue of your choosing. If you are interested in taking part, please contact me via this forum or through a private message. Registering an interest in the project does not commit you to taking part, and I am happy to discuss any concerns or stipulations you may have, or the project in general. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------

